# Ned Rorem (1923-2022)



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

At age 99, the composer Ned Rorem has died. Rorem was probably the last link to a group of American composers that also included Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Samuel Barber, Leonard Bernstein, Roy Harris, William Schuman, Walter Piston, David Diamond, and few others. Though some of them occasionally flirted with serial technique, most of their works were tonal celebrations of "Americana". While Rorem wasn't quite on the level of Copland or Barber; his music was still very fine and quite prolific as he created many works for orchestra, chamber groups, as well as, "art songs". To my mind, Rorem's _Symphony #3_ stands out as one of our great American symphonies. While major American orchestras and record companies only occasionally bothered to record the works of Ned Rorem when he was still active; the wonderful people of NAXOS finally gave Rorem his due in the late 1990s and early 2000s with the fantastic _American Classics_ line.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

RIP, Mr. Rorem. What a long, extraordinary life.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Sad news, thanks for sharing

RIP, Ned Rodem. Unusual American


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've liked everything I've heard by him. His 2nd piano concerto is a beauty as is his Cello Concerto. He had a good innings.


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Coach G said:


> At age 99, the composer Ned Rorem has died.


I'm quite saddened to learn of the passing of Ned Rorem, whom I regard as ranking among the greatest of modern-era composers. His Symphony #3, incorporating his wistful and joyful memories of his life in Paris, has had the greatest influence on me of all his orchestral works. While taking music courses at the University of Texas decades ago, I had the opportunity to attend a small seminar taught by Rorem. His high assessment of the musical ingenuity of the Beatles, which he discussed at length, greatly impressed me. His point was to underscore the importance of a fine sense and mastery of melody. And in this regard he was, of course, a great master.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I had no idea Rorem was 99 years old. I've yet to listen to any of his music but hopefully I'll get around to some of it soon.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Nawdry said:


> I'm quite saddened to learn of the passing of Ned Rorem, whom I regard as ranking among the greatest of modern-era composers.


Rorem worked with Poulenc in the 1950's and initially was known more for his vocal music. He continued to grow as an instrumental composer. His series of published journals make excellent reading and I know a voice teacher who devoured each one as it came out. Ned Rorem will be missed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was hoping Ned could at least have lived to be 100, thus joining a select group of musical centenarians. Although I'm not a Rorem fanatic I have always enjoyed his music and would without hesitation include him in my favourite ten American composers.

RIP


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> Rorem worked with Poulenc in the 1950's and initially was known more for his vocal music. He continued to grow as an instrumental composer. His series of published journals make excellent reading and I know a voice teacher who devoured each one as it came out. Ned Rorem will be missed.


I initially came to know Rorem's music via his vocal compositions. In the late 1960s I happened to acquire his _New York Diary_ on sale for $1; I thought it would contain insights about his approach to music but I was disappointed on that expectation. The cover has a quite decent photo of Rorem, probably from the 1960s:









The book has sat on my shelf for an outrageous number of decades, but when I opened the cover, a program from a 1967 recital of his songs, which I realized I'd attended, dropped out. A different photo of Rorem is on front. The songs were sung by the great soprano Adele Addison, with Rorem at the piano, in a Brooklyn church. In line with the more socialistic atmosphere of the period, it was probably free. I believe the appropriate description of the event is "awesome".









Approximately a decade later, I would converse with Rorem in the seminar.


----------

